# That is your bad experience about "make world".



## fender0107401 (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is mine:


I live in China;
In stall freebsd base system through CD1(include source code) set time in the sysinstall;
make buildworld (success) :e
reboot -> in single user modle -> make installworld (fail) 

After Google it, I know the wrong time result a wrong build sequence.

When I check /usr/src directory, I fond many files come from the future!

I don't understand it exactly, maybe my the timezone cause it.

If I install freebsd without the source code and csup it, then everything is OK.

So, what is your bad experience?


----------



## tangram (Mar 8, 2010)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> So, what is your bad experience?



Actually none. It always works as intended even when I've customized /etc/src.conf.


----------



## User23 (Mar 8, 2010)

If you are unsure just look in the Makefile and follow the instructions. That way it is nearly impossible to forget something.

less /usr/src/Makefile


```
...

# For individuals wanting to upgrade their sources (even if only a
# delta of a few days):
#
#  1.  `cd /usr/src'       (or to the directory containing your source tree).
#  2.  `make buildworld'
#  3.  `make buildkernel KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_HERE'     (default is GENERIC).
#  4.  `make installkernel KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_HERE'   (default is GENERIC).
#       [steps 3. & 4. can be combined by using the "kernel" target]
#  5.  `reboot'        (in single user mode: boot -s from the loader prompt).
#  6.  `mergemaster -p'
#  7.  `make installworld'
#  8.  `make delete-old'
#  9.  `mergemaster'                         (you may wish to use -U or -ai).
# 10.  `reboot'
# 11.  `make delete-old-libs' (in case no 3rd party program uses them anymore)

...
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2010)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> So, what is your bad experience?


After 10 years the only bad experiences I had were because _I_ screwed up.


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 9, 2010)

There days ago, I got another "bad experience".

I altered c and cpp flags in my make.conf and try `# make buildworld` with the following flag:


```
CFLAGS= -O2 -pipe 
CXXFLAGS= -O2 -pipe
```

Then I failed. 

Then I use the default setting successfully `# make buildworld`, even with a computerized src.conf. :e

OS information:

```
> uname -a
FreeBSD PC-686.Workstation 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2
#2: Sun Mar  7 10:23:13 CST 2010
root@PC-686.Workstation:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  amd64
```


----------

